# Webtop Question for 901 Rooted



## lxadoz104 (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay..first, I'm getting a new device from Verizon tomorrow because I could not fix this issue. I'd like to find out if there are any users that are running 901, rooted, who own a Laptop dock and have it working. For some reason, since I've done these updates, my WEBTOP and WEBTOP CONNECTOR apps in the "Manage Applications" show 0.00 KB and the WEBTOP CONNECTOR is greyed out. What this means is that my device doesn't acknowledge the laptop dock at all.

Note: prior to this, I was running Kin3tx v1, full blur add-on, and ICSBREAD themepax. WEBTOP worked with my Laptop Dock with this setup.

Here's a summary of what I did:

I decided to take the plunge to 901. I was originally running Kin3tx v1.0 (894). I decided to follow the post on "Returning to 893 from any LEAK) and did this, but accidently clicked on my update.zip for 901 (titled 893) in the first process. This of course got me on the wrong CDT.BIN for some time. I couldn't FXZ or boot on 893 due to this. I finally flashed 901's CDT.BIN as part of the process (all this done before 1-Click method came out). And felt good to go. I did attempt to load Safestrap (first time) loaded and set up 901 base with root and then enabled safestrap and installed the 901 compatible Kin3tx v1.

However today I wanted to use my Laptop Dock and discovered that it wouldn't recognize the device. Under "ABOUT", it shows Webtop Version: WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-24. However, under "APPLICATIONS/MANGE APPLICATIONS" the WEBTOP Connecter is greyed out (no size). For the life of me I can't find any where to either flash these, or correct it. I tried using my Safe mode and my unsafe mode ROM's - neither of them worked.

SO...does anyone have a clue as to what caused me to lose WEBTOP and more importantly the WEBTOP CONNECTOR? I don't want this to happen again.

I've got a new device coming tomorrow. Safe play is to simply root the 893 that it ships with (doubt it will ship with 901). However, I would like to load 901 (as I have the OTA). But need to try and get some opinions on if the culprit to my WEBTOP issue is:

A. Safestrap (v1.07)
B. 901 update (rooted)
C. Kin3tx 901 compatible v1
D. Other?

Thanks for the insight/opinions in advanced.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

lxadoz104 said:


> Okay..first, I'm getting a new device from Verizon tomorrow because I could not fix this issue. I'd like to find out if there are any users that are running 901, rooted, who own a Laptop dock and have it working. For some reason, since I've done these updates, my WEBTOP and WEBTOP CONNECTOR apps in the "Manage Applications" show 0.00 KB and the WEBTOP CONNECTOR is greyed out. What this means is that my device doesn't acknowledge the laptop dock at all.
> 
> Note: prior to this, I was running Kin3tx v1, full blur add-on, and ICSBREAD themepax. WEBTOP worked with my Laptop Dock with this setup.
> 
> ...


There have been a few reports of webtop not working properly in the "safe mode" of Safestrap. Supposedly it works fine in "non-safe". I'm not sure if the .901 update has anything to do with your problem or not. Nor can I confirm the safestrap issue, just passing along what I have read.


----------



## lxadoz104 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I do believe Safestrap is the culprit, so if anyone has we top working with it that would help. As for the grayed out web top connector, I took a hunch and "froze" the apps via TB and unfroze them and it works. Have rooted 901 now with all things working. Did not load custom ROM or Safestrap at this point. Just froze all bloat via TB for now.


----------

